# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lịch Singapore 260$ (Giảm 56%)

## duonguyen77

NGÀY 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH -SINGAPORE (Ăn tối)
Quý khách tập trung  tại cột  số 10, cổng D2 (lầu 2) ga đi quốc tế sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay đi Singapore.
Đến sân bay quốc tế Changi, đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn vào trung tâm thành phố, ngắm cảnh phố xá, nghe HDV giới thiệu về đất nước và con người nơi đây. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng.
Đoàn dùng buổi tối với món CUA SỐT ỚT và CƠM GÀ HẢI NAM độc đáo nơi đây.
Buổi tối, đoàn tự do khám phá Singapore về đêm hoặc tham dự một trong những Option tour về đêm (chi phí tự túc) như: Tham quan khu thương mại phức hợp Suntec city - biểu tượng phong thủy nổi tiếng của Singapore - đài phun nước thịnh vượng với 5 tòa nhà tượng trưng cho Ngũ Hành, ngồi thuyền dạo chơi trên sông Singapore ngắm tượng Merlion rực rỡ sắc màu. Hoặc khám phá khu Geylang và thưởng thức món cháo Ếch nổi tiếng nơi đây.
Nghỉ đêm tại singapore.

NGÀY 2: SINGAPORE - MERLION PARK - ĐẢO SENTOSA (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành tham quan khu trung tâm Singapore với Công Viên Sư Tử Biển - Merlion Park, Tòa Thị Chính, chụp hình lưu niệm nhà hát Esplanade kiến trúc độc đáo.
Xe đưa đoàn tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hàng vàng bạc đá quí và cửa hàng dầu gió xanh nổi tiếng Singapore.
Đoàn dùng bữa trưa với các món nướng BBQ HÀN QUỐC.
Buổi chiều, đoàn tham quan đồi Mount Faber, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh khu hải cảng thành phố Singapore.
Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan và khám phá Sentosa với những điểm hấp dẫn như: Bảo Tàng Sáp, nơi lưu giữ và tái hiện toàn cảnh lịch sử hình thành và phát triển về văn hóa xã hội và kinh tế của Quốc Đảo Singapore; Tượng Sư Tử biển cao 39m, biểu tượng của Singapore, xem phim tìm hiểu về nguồn gốc tên gọi quốc gia này, đi thang máy lên đỉnh tượng ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố, nhận những món quà thú vị nơi đây.
Đoàn có thể giải trí với nhiều dịch vụ đặc biệt tại Sentosa như: Trượt dốc bằng xe Luge & Skyride (chi phí tự túc); đi dạo, chiêm ngưỡng Festival Walk với nhiều khu shopping hấp dẫn; hay lạc vào CASINO mới và lớn nhất Singapore.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối.
Thưởng thức chương trình đặc biệt Nhạc Nước Màu Kì Ảo -  chủ đề Song Of The Sea  với những màn biểu diễn hoành tráng và hiện đại, phối hợp giữa những tia nước nhảy múa với hiệu ứng của ánh sáng, âm thanh và những tia laser cùng pháo hoa rực rỡ độc đáo chỉ có tại Singapore.
Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.

NGÀY 3: SINGAPORE - VƯỜN CHIM JURONG - SHOPPING (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn tham đi tham quan vườn chim Jurong với hơn 9000 người bạn lông vũ từ hơn 600 loài chim khác nhau, đây được xem là công viên sinh thái lớn nhất, ấn tượng nhất tại Châu Á Thái Bình Dương. Du khách có thể tham quan vườn chim bằng xe điện trên không, dạo tham quan và thưởng thức nhiều tiết mục xiếc chim đặc sắc.
Sau khi dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa đoàn vào khu trung tâm thành phố, đoàn sẽ tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại Cửa Hàng Miễn Thuế DFS, khu Orchard Road - khu phố mua sắm nhộn nhịp, sầm uất nhất Singapore.
Buổi tối, đoàn tự do khám phá Singapore về đêm.
Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.

NGÀY 4: SINGAPORE - TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)
Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, tự do dạo phố hoặc nghỉ ngơi. Làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe và HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay, làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
Về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất TP.HCM, Trưởng Đoàn UNITED đưa đoàn về văn phòng công ty . Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
Hẹn gặp lại Quý Khách trên những hành trình tiếp theo trong thời gian sớm nhất.

Giá khuyến mãi: 413$ = 8,500,000 VNĐ (Giảm 30%) cho giá: 590$
Giá trên chỉ áp dụng cho khách đoàn 15 người trở lên và cho 15 khách hàng đầu tiên.
Khởi hành ngày: 3,10,17,24/11/2011

1.   GIÁ VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:
Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá tour + 100% thuế. Tiêu chuẩn được hưởng: vé máy bay, ăn, bảo hiểm. Ngủ ghép với gia đình.
Trẻ em từ 2 đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn + 100% thuế. Tiêu chuẩn được hưởng: vé máy bay, ăn, ghế ngồi trên xe, bảo hiểm. Ngủ ghép chung với gia đình, nếu muốn ngủ riêng giường đóng 90% giá tour.
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
Lưu ý: tuổi trẻ em tính theo ngày kết thúc tour.

2.   GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
Các loại thuế sân bay, phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu.
Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN - SIN - SGN.
Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 - 3 khách/phòng):
Ăn uống, tham quan theo chương trình.
Xe đời mới, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên địa phương + Trưởng United phục vụ suốt tuyến.
Quà tặng: nón, bao da hộ chiếu, túi xách du lịch.
Quý khách được hưởng chế độ Bảo Hiểm Du Lịch Toàn Cầu với mức 30.000 usd/khách và nhiều chế độ Bảo Hiểm mở khác.

3.   GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
Các chi phí cá nhân: ăn uống ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi…
Hành lý quá cước so với qui định của hàng không.
Visa tái nhập Việt Nam cho khách có hộ chiếu nước ngoài, kể cả Việt Kiều (những khách có visa 1 lần), phí 35 usd/khách.
Bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn.
Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 3 usd/ khách/ ngày.

4.   ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐĂNG KÝ TOUR:
Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng tối thiểu là 6 tháng (Tính đến ngày kết thúc tour).
Khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài phải có thị thực nhập cảnh Việt Nam còn hạn sử dụng tính đến ngày khởi hành.
Khách được miễn thị thực Việt Nam không được quá hạn 90 ngày từ ngày nhập cảnh đến ngày kết thúc tour.
Vui lòng cung cấp đầy đủ và chính xác các thông tin cá nhân như: Họ và Tên theo hộ chiếu, số Pasport, số điện thoại, địa chỉ liên lạc…
Quý Khách vui lòng đặt cọc Người Lớn: 200 USD, Trẻ Em: 100 USD khi đăng ký tour và đóng tiền hết trước ngày khởi hành là 3 ngày.

Mọi chi tiết Quý Khách vui lòng liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH DV DU LỊCH VÀ DU HỌC UNITED
Địa chỉ: 168 Cô Giang, Phường Cô Giang, Quận 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: 08 38374762 - 08 38374766 / Fax: 08 38374738
Hotline: 0913.66.00.28 Mr. Dương - 0987.133.383 Mr. Tuấn
Website: http://united.edu.vn
Email: duonguyen77@gmail.com
Yahoo: duonguyen77
Skype: duonguyen77

----------

